# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Deca en stromba 1e x gebruiken

## young_pimpa

he hallo

ik wil beginne met een
anabole kuur om me zelf beter te voelen om dat ik onder gewicht heb
ik train al 2 jaar en ik heb de basis al

ik krijg nu gratis van een vriend van me een deca kuur en en stromba
eentje is in pil vorm en een in injectie

ik had ergens gelezen dat stromba nep was
ik ben in staat voor de gevolgen 
mijn vraag is hoe moet ik het gaan ge bruiken
ik wouw eerst 3weken die pillen in nemen en daar na pas gaan injecteren
maar hoevel mg en ml moet ik nemen
en moet ik het 1dag doen 2dagen over slaan of hoe ik hoop dat een iemand mij kan helpen

----------


## young_pimpa

iemand

----------

